# Garantie: Falsche Auskunft vom Service ?



## Andreas Späth (18. März 2005)

Hallo es geht um folgendes

Ich (leider) ein Siemens Notebook ( Amilo D 7820 ) dessen Garantie ist im Februar abgelaufen.
Das Gerät war von Anfang Februar bis vor einer Woche in Reperatur ( es war 2 mal in Reperatur da diese beim ersten mal nicht richtig ausgeführt wurde ), das ganze lief auf Garantie.
Als ich im Januar den Auftrag zur Reperatur gegeben habe hab ich sämtliche Fehler auch das langsam dunklerwerdende Display angegeben, worauf mir gesagt wurde es gibt nur 6 Monate Garantie auf Displays.

Also wurde nur das defekte Motherboard und CD Laufwerk von ihnen getauscht.
Heute erfahre ich von Siemens dass es sehr wohl auch auf das Display diese 2 Jahre Garantie vom Händler gibt, die 6 Monate würden nur den Akku betreffen.
Die Garantie ist aber wärend das Gerät in Reperatur war abgelaufen, jetzt meine Frage.
Fällt das aufgrund der falschen Auskunft mehrere Siemens Mitarbeiter immernoch unter die Garantieleistung, bzw als Reklamation der Reperatur ?

So wie sich die Firma bisher verhalten habe sehe ich nämlich jetzt schon wie sie sich querstellen werden...

Ich hab bereits mit Siemens Kontakt aufgenommen per Email wurde mir gesagt ich solle mich an die Telefonhotline wenden da die mir da mehr auskunft geben könnten, da erreicht man aber wiedermal nach 40 Minuten Warteschleife Niemanden (  deren Musik ist noch schlimmer als die der Telekom ).

Kann man sich in dem Fall eventuell direkt an Servicepartner ( in dem fall Bitronic ) wenden oder muss das zwingend über Siemens geregelt werden ?

Ich bin kurz davor das Gerät aus dem Fenster zu werfen


----------

